

We’re in an economic depression...as bad as 1929 - startuprules
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/17/keen-on-economy-paul-kedrosky-techcrunchtv/

======
byoung2
It depends on what the definition of depression is. We have to remember that
modern macroeconomics is still a new field (having started _during_ and
largely because of the Great Depression). With very little experience with
depressions and their effect on the global economy, even the best minds are
just guessing. To quote Terminator 2, "The future, always so clear to me, had
become like a black highway at night. We were in uncharted territory now,
making up history as we went along."

